# T5 HO Planta Bulb????



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone have any info as far as lighting kelving spectrum or anything other than this info?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13827&N=2004+113907

any help would be great.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm using them in my tank. They're made by Aquamedic. Plants are growing GREAT with this spectrum. I'll have to see if I can get a picture of the spectral analysis that is on the box. It peaks at around 400-450nm, 560nm, and 600-700nm. Largest peaks are in the blues and reds with a very slight peak in green.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

WOW thanks for the response I was thinking no one has used this bulb before. Any way I can get any pics of the info or the actual light output would be great.Are they white, yellow, or pinkish?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Here we go:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Hrm... Next to a 10000k bulb, they looked a bit pinkish to me. Its not an overwhelming pink though. I'll try to get a shot of what they look like in the fixture all powered up. 

I was using a combo of the Aquamedic Ocean White(10k) and Planta blubs and that was a good spectrum. I'd really perfer to have 100% Ocean White bulbs because I like the white light look, but the guy I get my bulbs from(an AM distro) was out of the 10ks. 

On a seperate note... You probably would want to buy these things pretty quickly because the main Aquamedic USA warehouse burnt to the ground the day after christmas. All product, records, etc were a 100% loss. I'd imagine that once these bulbs are all sold, it'll be a while before we see them again in the US market.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

tghank you for the info. I was able to look up there main site and get some more info. Again thank you. If there is a way to get a shot of the color output that would be awesome.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry to bring this post back from the dead.

After using these bulbs for 6-8 months total I've noticed a few things. The plants look washed out with these bulbs. The bulbs burn out faster than other T5s. Lastly, these bulbs seem to be incredibly dim compaired to the AquaMedic 10,000k bulbs. When I get the money I will replacing all the "Planta" bulbs with 10,000k bulbs. I hate the Planta bulbs, for the record. Quality is crap, spectrum appeal/brightness is crap.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm using them too Gumby. I'm having trouble with my 75 gallon tank and I suspect it is a lighting issue. Perhaps it's time to try some new bulbs. That's odd though as Aquamedic is usually known for quality products.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Perhaps on the retail side of things AM is known for quality. I work for an AquaMedic distributor and he's been having so many problems with returns and faulty products that he's thinking about dropping their entire product line. 

I think the European market products are the ones that are known for quality. They're made in Germany, and have pretty solid construction. The American market AM products are made in China from what I've heard, and we tend to get shafted on quality. 

For example: My 72inch OceanLight 8x39w HOT5 fixture was/is incredibly hot... So naturally I wanted to figure out why. I took the fixture apart to find that a lot of the wires inside had been ziptied so tightly that the rubber coating on the wires had be cut and there were bear wires contacting the metal frame of the light(fire hazzard, anyone?). I put electrical tape on the wires I could reach, but unfortunately I couldn't get to the balasts in the middle of the fixture and the thing still runs ungodly hot. I've just settled for putting a fan on the fixture.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, it's confirmed. My Aquamedic bulbs are no good after only 4 months of use. I used them in a TEK Sunlight fixture too...no DIY ODNO involved.

I put my old MH system back up last night and this evening everything is pearling like mad again. I won't be buying anymore Aquamedic bulbs. I should also say that I was getting great growth and pearling with the Aquamedic bulbs when I first put them in so they are definitely dead.


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Im also using the plants bulbs, 4 plants and 2 10000 k loks alright atm. In regards to ur unit getting hot, mine are mounted in a hood and i'b had to install a fan as well these bulbs to get extremely hot.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have never used those bulbs, but use the GE Starcoats on my T5HO setup and love them. Cheap and nice color.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Gomer said:


> I have never used those bulbs, but use the GE Starcoats on my T5HO setup and love them. Cheap and nice color.


Where do you get them?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I too have the GE starcoats and am very pleased. They claim the K is 6700k but I find the color is much whiter and crisper than any 6700k tube I have seen.

I got mine from www.reefgeek.com. Excellent prices on most things, especially T5 stuff.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

www.bulbman.com also sells the 6500k GE bulbs for a few cents less.

www.microlamp.com also sells an Osram bulb that has the exact same specs. Cheaper there, 7.95 for a 39 watt tube. No online order form though, and I'm not cool with giving my credit card number over the phone. Seems sketchy.


----------

